# sea of green



## gimlet (Feb 28, 2007)

hello all.  what are the most potent sea of green strains?  thanks.  gimlet.


----------



## Dizoelio (Mar 11, 2007)

I have no clue... but i've heard great things of Lowryder #2... http://www.allsalvia.co.uk/   they sell it there.  

Good luck


----------

